# 3.2 and 4.2 Audi Engines Claim Two of Ward's Top 10 Engine Awards



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

AUBURN HILLS, Mich. – Audi continues to add to it’s awards tally by collecting two more prestigious technology awards. The 3.2 FSI V6 and the 4.2 V8 engines have both been named a Ward’s Auto World 10 Best Engines for 2005. Audi is the only manufacturer to receive two awards from Ward’s Auto World in the “Best Engines for 2005”.
The 3.2 FSI V6 engine develops 255 horsepower and 243 ft. lbs. of torque. By injecting the fuel directly into the cylinder, Audi was able to generate thirty-five horsepower more than the previous generation V6, while increasing fuel efficiency by up to 10%. The 3.2 FSI V6 is available currently in the 2005 Audi A6 3.2 quattro.
Audi’s 4.2 V8 produces 340 horsepower and 310 ft. lbs. of torque in its highest output version. Ward’s Auto World states that the engine is “…a package that seamlessly integrates sophistication and muscle. Audi’s premium V-8 remains one of the market’s most powerful V-8s for its size.” This is the second year in a row that the 4.2 V8 has won this award.  The 4.2 V8 is standard in the A8, A8 L, and all S4 models. It is available in the 2005 A6 and allroad models.
Audi of America is headquartered in Auburn Hills, Michigan, and markets performance-oriented European luxury vehicles: the sporty A4 sedan, A4 Avant and A4 Cabriolet models – the perfect union of power and control; the everyday sports car in the form of the S4 sedan, S4 Avant and S4 Cabriolet; the birth of Audi's sports car tradition – the TT Coupe and Roadster; the broad range of bold A6 sedans and the versatile allroad quattro; and the most progressive premium luxury car, the A8 in both extended and normal wheelbase versions. For more information about additional Audi-related events and corporate news, visit http://www.audiusa.com.


----------



## A4Jetta (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: 3.2 and 4.2 Audi Engines Claim Two of Ward's Top 10 Engine Awards ([email protected])*

After driven 2.0FSI in Golf, I can't imagine how fast and refined the 3.2FSI in A6.


----------

